# Sand Cats



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Can we keep these in the UK let alone get a hold of them? 

Thanks all


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Lovely species.

I was offered a pair of Sand Cats about three years ago by a cat collector based in Germany, if memory serves correctly, they were being offered out at E4000 the pair [unrelated] Captive Bred.

We advertised them for a short while before another German collector actually purchased them.

R


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Lovely species.
> 
> I was offered a pair of Sand Cats about three years ago by a cat collector based in Germany, if memory serves correctly, they were being offered out at E4000 the pair [unrelated] Captive Bred.
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm guessing from your reply we can keep them? Do we need a DWA license? Thanks for replying!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

They were one of the species that were taken off the DWA list recently.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> They were one of the species that were taken off the DWA list recently.


w00t! Anyone know where you can get them?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

you might find this interesting and Neep Neep is coorrect as the list will clearly display, 

Now , how do we go about finding you a pair eh?

R

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/10/05/npet105.xml


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> you might find this interesting and Neep Neep is coorrect as the list will clearly display,
> 
> Now , how do we go about finding you a pair eh?
> 
> ...



This is excellent! I've done alot of research into these cats but have never come across anywhere to get them...... please post any ideas!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Totally off topic but the tams pictured in that article are stunning - just looking at them, you can see the sheer muscle power in thier arms and shoulders.

Not heard of sand cats before though - are they known by any other common name?


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

There called sand kittens sometimes.


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

i was offered 4 males last year they are stunning but i didnt not have any where to house them so i had to decline the offer


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Sand Cats, as the name suggests, are desert dwellers. The northern European climate does not make them easy captive subjects. All British zoos that keep, or have kept, them have done so entirely indoors. Some on the continent allow them outdoors during the summer. Like many desert animals, their respiratory system is quite sensitive. But providing the atmospheric difficulties can be overcome, they are easy enough to maintain and breed. Those already present in the UK are nearly all very closely related and of the harrisoni subspecies.


----------

